# Problem with ramrod being to SHORT on CVA Optima rifle



## wpshooter (Jul 17, 2010)

I am having a problem with the CVA Optima rifle that I just purchased.

I am only wanting to use 90 grains of 777 for my charge - loose powder.

When I volume measure out 90 grains of 777 and then pour it into the barrel and then when I attempt to tamp the 777 with the ramrod that came with the rifle, the ramrod is not long enough to reach the 90 grains of powder.

It's as if when CVA designed this rifle that they did not take into account that some people might want to use less than the maximum 150 grains of powder that the rifle is designed to be able to shoot.

Once I take my trusty LONG shotgun cleaning rod and tamp the powder, and then use the rifle's ramrod to send the Powerbelt 245 grain bullet down the barrel, then the ramrod IS then just barely long enough to seat the bullet on top of the powder charge. In other words, if I was to use 150 grains of powder which would bring the top of the powder charge further up the barrel, then I would not have the problem of the ramrod being too short.

And let me note that I am not exactly new to loading muzzleloaders. I have previously been using a Thompson Black Diamond Extended Range 50 caliber and I did NOT have this too short ramrod to tamp the powder on a 90 grain charge on that rifle. The Thompson black diamond is a great shooting rifle (most likely better than the CVA that I purchased) but it is just a real bear to get the breach plug out and back in the rifle for cleaning and disassembling and cleaning the bolt area of the rifle is not exactly like falling off of a log either.

Thus, I purchased the CVA Optima "breakdown" type rifle due to its easy of cleaning - which it definitely is much easier than the Black Diamond.

Has anyone else encountered this problem on the CVA of the ramrod being too short ?

If so, how did you resolve the problem ?

Thanks.


----------



## rsrocket1 (Dec 3, 2013)

I hope you already found the answer, but in case you didn't, the tip of the ram rod unscrews and extends another 6-12" (I don't recall because I use a separate 3/8" aluminum range rod). After extending it, you keep twisting and the extension screws in tight.

Hope that helps.


----------

